# First time fostering



## Slouise (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi

Some people may have seen my previous post about wanting a cat.

Unfortunately due to commitments and other issues this isn't possible on a permanent basis right now. However a fantastic idea was given to me: fostering.

I've never dealt with fostering before and hoped that a few people could give me some tips about what it's like, what to expect, suitability etc.

I work from 8.30-3.30 and I am home at weekends. I do go away every 6ish weeks so I would be looking at short term fosters. 

I think my biggest worry is getting attached to one of the fosters. 

Any advice or guidance would be really helpful at this point.

Thank you.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I foster dogs and you have to keep it mind that they are only yours for a while. You are not their 'forever home'. I'm with a Greyhound Rescue and it's often about teaching them how to be a house dog more than anything else. 

I'm guessing that most cat fosters are with cats whose owners have died so it's a different situation but you can deal with the cat moving on as long as you know in your heart that you are helping the cat find another place to stay.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

You would need to check with the Rescue itself. rules may vary from rescue to rescue . 

Fostering is a great idea but you would have to make arrangements with the rescue for when you visit you parents.

Cats can be difficult to rehome and they may end up staying weeks .
Also , you miss them terribly when they go . 
I gave up fostering when I ended up with a home full of animals , a dog , four cats , 8 rabbits , guinea pigs, budgie and cockatiel .
I was, what is known as , a failed fosterer


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Slouise said:


> I do go away every 6ish weeks so I would be looking at short term fosters


@Slouise: Fostering is a great way to look after a cat if you are not yet in a position to commit permanently 100%. However, and please don't take this the wrong way, but a foster cat, young or old, may already have been uprooted several times in (possibly) a very short time. Most cats find upheaval stressful. Many cats will take a few weeks to settle with you, and then to be moved on again and have to settle in again would not be in the cat's best interests. Three of the cats I fostered had stress-related cystitis after being rehomed. How long do you go away for? Are you saying that after six weeks the cat/kitten would have to ''move on''? When I was fostering, I organised a list of people (fosterers) who were willing and able to cover for each other if a fosterer went away...like a free and reciprocal cat-sitting service. That way the foster cat could stay in its foster home and not be uprooted again unnecessarily.There were, of course, those who took advantage of the ''service'' and never seemed to help anyone else, but it worked well for those who took part. Fortunately at the time my son lived fairly locally so he would do my own plus the foster cats if I was not there at certain mealtimes.
And yes, you will get attached to them...most of them, in fact!


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I have fallen in love with my fosters and still get teary when I watch videos of them.... but I have had their company and watched them grow, whether in size and personality. I have been lucky that I have got to spend time with them. 

Lulu was very hard, a five week old feral kitten that had been living under a shed. Within two days she had climbed into bed with hubby and I. She went with Roxy her sister to a family with a 7 year old who would happily entertain them for hours with toys. 

Ollie was a Bengal, who had been at the point of death in the vets from autoimmune haemolytic anaemia. Having recovered after spending 6 weeks there and now feeling better that he was acting out because he was still in an isolation pen, waiting for a place at a cat fostere. I felt sorry for him when I was there so he came back with me as I am a kitten fosterer normally. He instantly developed a bond with me, trusted me and I fell in love. I am now crying as I write this but we found him the best home. He went to live with a retired couple as he would get very distressed when I went to work, where he was an only cat. He ended up as a stray as he kept running away as he didn't get on with other cats. He is so happy there, I didn't see him again as I thought it would be too hard on both of us but the vets saw him with his new owners. 

I am a kitten fosterer so it is reasonably short term, I also have back up From other CPL fosterers. Our coordinator is very good at organising around people's commitments, and there are quite a few of us.


----------



## Mildred's Mum (Dec 3, 2015)

Is that Ollie in the picture Lily? What a beauty!

@Slouise you may find most places need you to be able to commit to longer than 6 weeks at a time (am I right in thinking you're a teacher? I guess that's about the length of half a term) but it's still worth a try- they may need emergency or 'cover' fosterers.

Do you go home every holiday? Not to say you shouldn't of course, but perhaps you could be a bit flexible if you happened to have kittens/ a cat during that time? It's up to you obviously.

Alternatively maybe you could volunteer for a local rescue centre instead? If I am right and you are a teacher then I'm sure you don't have much spare time, but whatever you can give they're usually very grateful for.

What area of the country are you in?We might be able to suggest rescue centres to approach.

MM


----------



## Slouise (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi

Sorry for the late responses @MM yes I am indeed a teacher. I live far away from my parents and I miss them a lot as it is. I am looking to relocate closer so that I can settle and adopt a cat of my own but at this point it may take years. 

I understand 6 weeks are very short spaces of time, I just want to help out anyway I can. I have contacted my local rescue centre and I'm awaiting their reply. 

I'm based on the West coast of Cumbria not far from Whitehaven.


----------

